# Need Guide Recommendation for Perdido Key



## dcous12 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello from Houston. My apologies if this is not the correct place to post this. My wife and I will be staying in Perdido Key this Friday through Monday (12/21-12/24), and I was looking for a guide recommendation for Perdido Bay (?) for a 1/2 day of inshore fishing. I know it may be short notice. Thanks, in advance. Dave.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Capt. Dusty Powers...

http://www.captaindpcharters.com/about-gulf-coast-fishing.htm...

just one that comes to mind....there are many and google is your friend....good luck...


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I think one of the hot spots guys grew up over there. Not 100% on this though.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Good afternoon, 

My name is Capt. Brad and I guide Perdido Key to Pensacola. I have several openings next week and am available anytime to answer any questions you may have. 

859-316-0997


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Brad King said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> My name is Capt. Brad and I guide Perdido Key to Pensacola. I have several openings next week and am available anytime to answer any questions you may have.
> 
> 859-316-0997


*Brad will put you on fish, you will have a great time!!!*


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

*Perdido Key Fishing Guides*

Thanks for the plug Mike. :thumbup: I have openings that week as well but you can't go wrong with Capt Brad either. We are very furtunate to have many great guides in the area. You are sure to have a great trip this time of year. Good luck!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Brad King can put you on fish. Good thing about him (I'm sure the others do it also) is he takes the time to actually teach you some things you can use in the future. Search the forum for South Again Charters and you'll see some of his work.


----------



## jhelms7 (Aug 4, 2011)

*check out Capt Bill w/ Lost Bay Guide Service*

Here's his FB link: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lost-Bay-Guide-Service/243013885738161





dcous12 said:


> Hello from Houston. My apologies if this is not the correct place to post this. My wife and I will be staying in Perdido Key this Friday through Monday (12/21-12/24), and I was looking for a guide recommendation for Perdido Bay (?) for a 1/2 day of inshore fishing. I know it may be short notice. Thanks, in advance. Dave.


----------

